# Cross Chains Or Not?



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I have always been told to cross the safety chains when hooking them up. Do you all do that, or just hook up right chain to right side of receiver, and left to left side? Just curious.


----------



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

I've always cross the chains to create a cradle


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I have allways crossed the chains on previously owned units.With the new Outback the setup is different and I see no gain at all in crossing them.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Ontario, MTO, towing guide


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cross the chains by default. That said many of the Outbacks have a more or less single point attachment of the chains to the bottom of the tongue that is too close to the ball mount end. That sort of defeats the purpose or need to cross. They really should be attached to each side of the tongue and further back, then crossing would be more effective.


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

Snow said:


> Ontario, MTO, towing guide


Snow,

Great reference. I'm always looking for things like this. Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Absolutely yes! It is the law in Saskatchewan! I was stopped at a check stop, and it was one of the things they checked.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I have noticed that when we have towed across the Border (from Ontario to NY State) even the US Customs Officer stopped and looked at the chains..


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Many states in the USA is going to be having a law about the saftey chains. We are U-Haul dealers and some of the states that we send our trailers into require us to cross the chains. So I do just because it is the normal way to hook up a trailer any more.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> Cross the chains by default. That said *many of the Outbacks have a more or less single point attachment of the chains to the bottom of the tongue that is too close to the ball mount end. That sort of defeats the purpose or need to cross.* They really should be attached to each side of the tongue and further back, then crossing would be more effective.


Exactly the way mine is. Unable to cross them due to this "single" attachment point.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> They really should be attached to each side of the tongue and further back, then crossing would be more effective.


Which leads me to ask; would it be a prudent thing to do? Just asking this because it makes sense to me. I have wondered about the 3/8" "V" welded to the tongue. It just seems to be a weak point should the trailer try to leave the tow vehicle. As Arsenio used to say; "Things That Make You Go *Hmmm*..."


----------

